# spitting up watter



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

one of the hens seems to be ill. I noticed the other day she was acting a bit weird but did not notice anything obvious. well today I noticed she was drinking out of a puddle and it seemed about as much as she drank she spit back up. I have never seen this before... Since I will b butchering a large amount of birds tomorrow morning I will have a better chance to observe her and see if anything is funky.
It has been a while on the FF, about a week since the first dusting.. I plan to clean out and dust for mite one more time, then I will be doing a round of wazine.
If you remember there were a few hens with what appeared to be vent gleat, I treated them by giving them a warm bath in epsom salt. this was only the first measure, as I am noticing its appears to be there on at least one hen still, I may move to the proviodine wash of the back side.
right now the white hen who is spitting water seems to be the most worrysome.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check her crop. If its large and fluid filled then she could have sour crop. Sulmet is the easiest to obtain for treatment. Nystatin can only be gotten from a vet. 

If not, I'd be concerned about impacted crop.

BTW, vent gleet is a fungal infection. Might be better to treat with a fungicide or even Monistat for yeast.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

that was the next step, as I was trying to go with the easier more natural stuff now while they have other things in the system and was going to move onto that if this did not work, may just be worth making that move anyways. I was thinking it could be a crop thing. I may be able to get to the feed store tomorrow.. if not I heard some ACV in the water might help her out?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I learned about the Sulmet treatment years ago. Used it and it did cure the one and only bird I ever had that contracted it. Its assumed that sour crop is mostly fungal and sulpha drugs are used for some fungal diseases. And if it happens to be bacterial the antibacterial action of the Sulmet would also work.

I looked to see if any reference was out there for its use for this reason, the only commercial sites I saw recommending it were for pigeons.


----------

